# Bertil Fox - Death and the Bodybuilder



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Bertil Fox is the reason I strted lifting weight, guy was incredible and trained balls to the walls unlike most.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

I had this when i was a kid on Video tape, he was a massive inspiration to start lifting


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Am l missing something ?

Has he died ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> Am l missing something ?
> 
> Has he died ?


I dont think they have killed him yet, hes on death row I believe for murder!


----------



## BigBossMan (Jan 27, 2011)

Bertil was the best,the thickness he had was like no others and he got scraped on at the 1983 olympia when he should have won it.


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

Milky said:


> Am l missing something ?
> 
> Has he died ?


Bertil Fox was born on the Caribbean Island of St Kitts. He immigrated to England with his family when he was one year old. He returned to St Kitts 40 years later.

In 1998 he was convicted of a double murder on the island of St Kitts, a former fiancee and her Mother. He was originally sentenced to death by hanging. In 2002 his sentence was changed to life in prison.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

so hes alive but in prison?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

He will never get out of jail. 120 years instead of death penalty or something like that.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

he is alive, his son actually posts on youtube, seemed upset by the trolls on there ....when i told him he should beef up like his dad did...he didnt want to hear none of it!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Bit quiet


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. Watched it all. Feel bad for not knowing of the man. What an amazing body.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mey said:


> Thanks for posting this. Watched it all. Feel bad for not knowing of the man. What an amazing body.


He was known as Brutal Bertil Fox for his training methods mate.


----------



## watty87 (May 30, 2012)

Appreicate the upload. Bertil was one awesome guy! I reckon he has been framed for the murder but who knows.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

he should stay in prison to.A brutal killer and in truth a man with a nasty atitude towards others.No character and big mouthed,,thats why he got nowhere in bodybuilding compared to arnold and co.I feel sorry for his girl and her mother that he brutally shot dead in the shop.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

There was no framing involved...Fox was a guilty as a puppy sitting next to a pile off poo!! terrible angry man with a chip on his shoulder

steve


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

u cant blame him.. he was dieting and his nagging wife and mother in law... got on his tits... :lol:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

stevie flynn said:


> There was no framing involved...Fox was a guilty as a puppy sitting next to a pile off poo!! terrible angry man with a chip on his shoulder
> 
> steve


Exactly right.For starters who would walk into a shop and see his woman and her mum laying dead from gun shots.Then lift the gun walk down to his mates garage with the gun in his hand and sit there for a while...hmmmmm.Oh plus it was his personal gun he kept in his bedside locker.He was well known as a nasty piece of work in the bodybuilding circle.Going by lots back then it was impossible to have a conversation with the guy without a nasty remark from him.I read the whole story about him and to me it was plain to see he did do it hands down.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Exactly right.For starters who would walk into a shop and see his woman and her mum laying dead from gun shots.Then lift the gun walk down to his mates garage with the gun in his hand and sit there for a while...hmmmmm.Oh plus it was his personal gun he kept in his bedside locker.He was well known as a nasty piece of work in the bodybuilding circle.


hmmm im not convinced

in all srs tho i agree wiv ya


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Gorgeous_George said:


> hmmm im not convinced
> 
> in all srs tho i agree wiv ya


I dont like to judge anyone especially something as bad as this tho i feel it too easy to see he was guilty.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

Cracking watch cheers. Awesome looking guy, obviously troubled and tipped over the edge by the girl. Shame


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

Steroids played a role I wonder !? Nobody touched on that and quite frankly I'm suprised..


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Siphasi said:


> Steroids played a role I wonder !? Nobody touched on that and quite frankly I'm suprised..


Wondered when that would come up. Same steroids that hitler, genghis khan and idi Amin was on I guess:|


----------

